# A W W Co - Waltham



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

In another section of this forum I have mentioned a drawer of old, neglected watches we have here. Not all are wristwatches but some are PWs.

One find shocked me a little. It was in lovely condition and so I thought it might be relatively new. When I went to the NAWCC serial number database for Waltham watches I found that it dates from 1891! When I moved the hands the second hand started moving for a few seconds so I guess there is some life in her yet. If anyone has something similar or knows a bit about them I would be glad of info.

This is the outside. It measures a petite 35mm across. Could it be a woman's? Other features are not particularly feminine.










This is the lovely face, with blued hands.










First sight opening the back - case by CWC Co.










The attractive movement. I have just noticed that around the edge at top is engraved "PATD DEC. 7. 86", though the glare obscures it here










This is the box I found it in, though I cannot say if it is original.










I suspect that this will be worth spending some money on!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch with the engraving on, probably a ladies model due to the smaller size........ movement appears to be a standard 7 jewel one, the "safety barrel" means that if the mainspring breaks under tension it doesn't tear the teeth off anything as the pinion on the centre wheel is screwed on via a left hand thread ( i think ) and not pienned on, so if the mainspring fails in a catastrophic fasion it just spins the geared pinion loose on the arbour and prevents damage


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A beautiful, Victorian-era pocket watch. Looks like a lady's model. Ladies watches were smaller and more decorated.


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats a real beauty. This drawer of yours sound fascinating.

As I looked at your movement it looked familiar. Then it struck me. I have a silver unmarked PW with the same Waltham Mass marking on it and a serial number 7265943. Looking on the data base you suggest gives about 1898. But the hall marks are Birmingham (I think) curious. Nothing on the dial though to say the maker. I suspect is is the same aww co as your, but the dial has been changed. I must take some pictures and see what the good folk round here think.

Stop press. Done a quick bit of research. Minet is an AWW Co watch as yours with a case made by a company who's silver mark is AB (haven't found out who that is) in 1898. But it has to be said, yours is much, much nicer. Want to swap


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sailor99 said:


> Want to swap


LOL!

I think some of the Waltham cases (judging by the other Walthams I have found in the drawer) are by Dennison. No sign of that name anywhere inside the case back? If it is Dennison that would explain the Birmingham markings.

Pity it is a lady's watch - it is rather lovely to hold. :crybaby:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't panic...... I have a couple of Ladies pocket watches........they are far cheaper than having a couple of Ladies...... :jump:


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Don't panic...... I have a couple of Ladies pocket watches........they are far cheaper than having a couple of Ladies...... :jump:


 :rofl2:

Quieter too....

Hey - are there any lady watch enthusiasts here?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Only two that spring readily to mind are Rolex Girl, and Nat Nat, neither of whom seem to have posted lately.....


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

So this is pretty much a man thing eh..... :dwarf:


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I have my suspicions about Daisy.....

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showuser=28113


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sailor99 said:


> Well, I have my suspicions about Daisy.....
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showuser=28113


Well founded suspicions! A warm welcome to her. :hi:


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Don't panic...... I have a couple of Ladies pocket watches........they are far cheaper than having a couple of Ladies......


Hello

If the watches are working they will tell you the time./ If women are working , No chance,!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well there are some female watchmakers out there....... gentle touch required with a watch...........

I did offer to buy a female friend of mine any watch in the shop when we went into this ordinary looking watch shop, an olive leaf for all the watch shops i have dragged her into, thinking i'd get her a nice Sekonda, so she went straight to this watch in a locked glass display case and said i'll have that!!! The name on the case said Patek Phillipe....... a gold and diamond encrusted watch was inside, with the roman numerals from one to twelve going around the strap in diamonds....... a snip at Â£16,000. :shocking:

Two things i distinctly remember, one was finding a lovely watch shop which sold high end watches i could drool over and.... being nagged to death and laughed out!! "But you said ANY watch you'd buy me........" Still can't live that one down......

So yes, ladies watches are much better than ladies.........


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is the pocket watch I bought for the 710 when she decided she liked mine. It's got a nice 9ct gold hand engraved case, an unmarked movement and dial and is (like many ladies fob watches) stem wound and pin set. We think it's probably Victorian, but with no hallmark (just a 9ct stamp) it's hard to date accurately. It measures 38mm across. It's a lovely little thing and the wife wears it on a long guard chain round her neck.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

The ladyfolk are doing a little better out of this thread now!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I remember seeing that watch, Rodger. It's nice to see that Mrs. Dodger likes it very much


----------

